# Orkut look changed



## ravi_9793 (Aug 25, 2007)

Orkut has changed its look.......
Last time I loged in orkut was 3 in morning..and it was having the same old look.But I have just loged in (7:50, morning)..and found this change.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Aug 25, 2007)

yeh true buddy !!!

*321tech.wordpress.com/2007/08/25/orkut-redesign-preview-true-blue-simplicity/


----------



## nithinks (Aug 25, 2007)

New interface looks something like this

*img169.imageshack.us/img169/7095/58794731gp3.th.jpg


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Aug 25, 2007)

^^buddy prefer thumbnails instead f this...

or Dial-up subscribers wud start hating you !!


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 25, 2007)

Not changed for me , Same old look.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 25, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Not changed for me , Same old look.


yes..this change wont be on all account. They have made change on limited number of accounts. But soon they will update it on all accounts.


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok waiting .........


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 25, 2007)

nice change.
waiting for it.


----------



## amol48 (Aug 25, 2007)

mine is updated


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 25, 2007)

Same old look, no change


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 25, 2007)

They said they will start rolling out changes in a week. Mine is still the same as of now. Except i got a beryl looking thumbnail screenshot on the left bottom saying coming soon.
Orkuts guys use linux


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 25, 2007)

^I too got the same old interface & thumbnail scrshot.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 25, 2007)

*en.blog.orkut.com/2007/08/redesign-preview-true-blue-simplicity.html


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 25, 2007)

It looks like Windows Live interface !


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2007)

mine changed ... btw i did post this in that orkut feature thread ....

besides actually blackberry it bares more resemblance to phpbb3 than live


----------



## amol48 (Aug 25, 2007)

^^ ya I second that .. more like phpbb3


----------



## eggman (Aug 25, 2007)

I dont like it. The previous one was better


----------



## nithinks (Aug 25, 2007)

akshaykapoor_3 said:
			
		

> ^^buddy prefer thumbnails instead f this...
> 
> or Dial-up subscribers wud start hating you !!



done


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 26, 2007)

Still old look, but a small square promises me on my profile page that the update will take place soon.


----------



## iamtheone (Aug 26, 2007)

is this that powerprofile thing that everyone seems to be posting in their proffs nowdays??


----------



## Nav11aug (Aug 26, 2007)

No .Thz different ,a non-google thingy. This is straight from The Big G though ... looks cool.. my frnd ran into my room yest braggin tht his' changed..  
Me waitin


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 27, 2007)

Yipeeee...my profiles look is changed. However I would prefer an AJAX or self refreshing scrapbook..u know like if I reply to someone's scrap from my scrapbook...the whole page reloads, why not just the scrapbook section loads itself. Like the "Personal" "Professional" "general" links on main profile page.

Addition of few themes colours would be better too...

well...mailed all the feedback to orkut just now 

*img396.imageshack.us/img396/6104/neworkutsj6.th.jpg


----------



## shantanu (Aug 27, 2007)

wow , nice look, cool change.. mine is changed


----------



## MS32DLL.DLL.VBS (Aug 27, 2007)

koooooooool loooooooooook


----------



## Pathik (Aug 27, 2007)

Bullsh1t why aint mine changing?


----------



## shantanu (Aug 27, 2007)

@pathiks ! how many friends and scraps you have ?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 27, 2007)

Mine is updated.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 27, 2007)

mine too updated yesterday!


----------



## iamtheone (Aug 27, 2007)

mine changed too!!! will take some tym getting use to but luks fresh


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 27, 2007)

even mine updated today.


----------



## alok4best (Aug 27, 2007)

mine changed too...looks nice..life me changes to aati rahni chahiye na.


----------



## Nav11aug (Aug 27, 2007)

lol

edit: @alok.. tht statement is truly funny by ur avatar


----------



## Pathik (Aug 27, 2007)

arey sorry... my look had also changed the time i posted.. btw shantanu i have arnd ~3500 scraps.. and ~120 friends.. y??


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mine too updated today.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 28, 2007)

The same look even now.


----------



## shyamno (Aug 28, 2007)

Mine not ...changed....


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

its in phases the second roll out was yesterday so be patient itll be done


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 28, 2007)

Mine changed too. It looks better than the earlier interface as the color combination used is better


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 28, 2007)

i think this is a marketing strategy again.. from the so called Big G..
people will talk more about orkut this way..
"Mine changed.."
"why not me.."
"watz happening to google.."
i m still waiting"
etc etc


----------



## Pathik (Aug 28, 2007)

The newer interface sucks... 
All the new interfaces.. be it yahoomail, live etc suck the bandwidth out of us gprs users..


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 28, 2007)

The AJAX versions of Yahoo and hotmail don't work at all with GPRS. If you want  to use them then you will have to spend atleast 10 minutes just to log in. But the new interface of orkut is working fine on GPRS using Safari for windows on PC


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2007)

mine has changed


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 29, 2007)

mine 2 ... didnt liked it though ...


----------



## Nav11aug (Aug 30, 2007)

changed ..like it


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 30, 2007)

yeah mine too changed. but i didnt like it. IT SEEMS A BIT GIRLISH TYPE  
but now i can send SCRAPS FROM OPERA MINI TRU MOBILE  but it is still very difficult and complicated top send from opera mini. u hav to reload the page 2 times to send 1 scrap  and some times it doesnt work too


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 30, 2007)

Duno like it @ all . Does nt scale to full screen on my 20 incher. earlier that was nt prob


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 30, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Duno like it @ all . Does nt scale to full screen on my 20 incher. earlier that was nt prob



Right...changed for me too and i see this skin is fixed to 1024x768 resoultion 

Rst is good


----------

